# Albino Burmese Updates, 8/12



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We were feeding the snakeys today so I figured I'd get some shots of Dublin. They're aren't the best because of the flash, but they were taken in his eating box so I did the best I could!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin Burm

How big is he?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

its a great sneake


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive looking snake







The yellow is pretty intense


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> How big is he?
> [snapback]1154088[/snapback]​


He's just a baby, about 1,000g and 4' in length. He's such a puppy dog...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Great looking snake and pictures like always.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I want an albino burm bad, but I dont 
have room to house one when it 
gets big. Guess I will have to stick to my 
ball python for awhile yet.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet pics!
How long does it take you to feed all your snakes?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of albinos, hets and man made mutations, but he's beautiful!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> I'm not a big fan of albinos, hets and man made mutations, but he's beautiful!
> [snapback]1154868[/snapback]​


Um, all the genetic morphs like albinism, anerythrism, hypomelanism, etc occur in the wild. They're rare because they're recessive and two animals carrying the gene need to mate to create aberrant individuals, but it does happen. That's what a "het" is. An individual that carries but does not show a recessive gene is called heterozygous for that gene. Other than being a carrier the animal looks completely normal. Most of the time the "founding animal" of a particular genetic trait is an unusual looking individual caught in the wild and is "proven out" through breeding trials. Sometimes the "look" is proven genetic, other times it's not. Then base stock is established and the morph continues from there. There's also been times when a breeder has bred a wild caught animal to a stock animal (or even two wild caught animals together) and come out with aberrant offspring. Those two animals were uknown to be carrying the same recessive gene. It all starts in the wild. It's not like with Luo Han and Parrotfish where they are hybrids created in a petri dish.

Granted, responsible breeding practices must be followed to ensure the health of the animal because when breeding for genes bad ones can surface along with the good. The same goes for selective breeding for color.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> sweet pics!
> How long does it take you to feed all your snakes?
> [snapback]1154848[/snapback]​


After thawing it takes about half an hour to feed them all. We have logs for each animal. There's also about two hours a week maintenance.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> and is "proven out" through breeding trials


Exactly what I meant by "man made". I didn't necessarily mean it in the litteral sense. They're just not normally my cup of tea, but I can see how some people appreciate them. Hell....it's a snake!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > and is "proven out" through breeding trials
> 
> 
> Exactly what I meant by "man made". I didn't necessarily mean it in the litteral sense. They're just not normally my cup of tea, but I can see how some people appreciate them. Hell....it's a snake!
> ...


I know what you mean. As a rule I feel the same way, especially about fish. But a FH snuck into my collection and most of my snakes are 'man-made' (leucistic, albino).

Cool snake by the way, if I were to get a giant species I think I'd go with albinos just because of resale value if things got out of control!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> > and is "proven out" through breeding trials
> 
> 
> Exactly what I meant by "man made". I didn't necessarily mean it in the litteral sense. They're just not normally my cup of tea, but I can see how some people appreciate them. Hell....it's a snake!
> ...


Proven out means bred to prove the presense of recessive genes. They aren't manually inserted, artifically inseminated, or anything else. There aren't any mad scientists fiddling around in a lab to create these animals. If the same animals were to meet and mate in the wild the results would be the same. Like I said, in many cases the first albinos, anerythristics, etc seen in captivity did come from the wild. Some morphs were "created" by combining some of these traits together, as a Snow is a combination of Amelanism and Anerythrism, but it is still possible, though not likely, to occur in the wild. These genes are completely naturally occuring in these animals, just like albinism naturally occurs in human beings. It's rare because it's recessive and two people carrying the gene have to mate in order for the gene to show up, but it's there. Variety is the spice of life and genes are what makes up so much variety.

Now hybrids, on the other hand, are something that I'm not too keen on. Creamsicle Corns are a hybrid of a Corn and a Rat, which not to many people are aware of. Those I don't mess with.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> I want an albino burm bad, but I dont
> have room to house one when it
> gets big. Guess I will have to stick to my
> ball python for awhile yet.
> [snapback]1154341[/snapback]​


i second that....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We're actually considering buying a female Albino Granite. Dublin is a het for Granite so they'd make very pretty babies. Here's what one looks like from NERD's website:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^


----------

